# Obx 8-3-19 - 8-10-19



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Stayed this time in Avon. One is as good to me as the other really. Hit several ramps from 32 south. Saw little difference in fishing. Family trip though so it was fish as best one could. For this time year it was a very successful trip fishing wise. Same crowded deal though with traffic and I have to say it. Locally where I live very few of the places I ate would survive long term. Exceedingly high as far as price and the food....not happening. Even the fish. But a few were OK I guess. I understand its a make it now or never deal with the businesses so its accept it and move on. 

Dropped by Red Drum tackle. Lot better. They got some of my money and honestly I just bought some stuff to support them. 

Caught pomps ( couple citation size), spots by the dozens, mullet by the dozens with the spots and mullet often two at a time. Got some small croakers. Probably best summer time catch I have had in a few years. Normal baits like shrimp and cut bait didn't really light things up. When I went to smaller circle hooks and blood worms or fish bite blood worms we hit a green light. Didn;t fish hard at all and caught so many didn't fish the last couple days. I had all I wanted to clean. I saw a few people struggling to catch anything. Shared some knowledge, some bait and rigs. It was gratifying to see them start catching some fish. Especially the ones with kids. 

Oh before I leave.........same people stuck up. No shovel, no tow rope.....no nothing .......in a AWD vehicle.......Some things never change. Think I go back this October......kind of gave me some hope after staying far to long at OKI for surf fishing.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the report, glad they were biting.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like you had an overall great trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Did you always go down to the point or off one of the ramps? The reason I ask is we will be down in October, staying in Avon about a 1/3 mile south of the pier. Is the fishing that much better further south? 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Trevfishin said:


> Did you always go down to the point or off one of the ramps? The reason I ask is we will be down in October, staying in Avon about a 1/3 mile south of the pier. Is the fishing that much better further south?
> 
> Thanks for the report.


This past week I saw little difference. I fished from ramp 32 south. I am sure at times every ramp could be better. I have long decided to skip the cluster at the point in the Fall. To many ego's. Some REAL fisherman and along with it some complete moron's. That time of the year many are fishing a specific species. I am not any longer. I want to eat em. 

Something I have not done in a good while is get on the ferry and go over to fish some. I might do that one morning this Fall. I might just take my camper over and take a diesel generator. I do miss the motorhome on situations as that.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Gotcaha....thanks and good luck. Will only be there for 5 days, don't like crowds, I'll stay away from the point...


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

“Caught pomps ( couple citation size), spots by the dozens, mullet by the dozens with the spots and mullet often two at a time. Got some small croakers. Probably best summer time catch I have had in a few years. Normal baits like shrimp and cut bait didn't really light things up. When I went to smaller circle hooks and blood worms or fish bite blood worms we hit a green light.”

The pomps caught my eye. Please take pics next time and share. Nonetheless, a great report.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Is there still a good amount of mullet in the surf in the fall (early October) or is it better in the sound? Looking for cast net possibilities.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Is there still a good amount of mullet in the surf in the fall (early October) or is it better in the sound? Looking for cast net possibilities.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

My wife and myself will be staying in Avon the week of Oct. 19th. Hoping the weather will be good and the fishing great. Got a couple of rods i built to try out.


----------

